# broadheads, is there really a best one out there?



## markHOYT311

the problem of finding the broadhead that is the best and works the best and sticking with it...i have tryed MONTEC G5, THUNDERSHEADS, CRIMSON TALONS,MUZZY,AFTERSHCOK XBOWS..tell you the truth i am not happy with any of these ..works well for eveyone else does anyone sware on a broadhead?...i have not use the same broadhead more the one season....i just want to find the best broadhead and stick with it....
maybe this 2007 season i am going to try GRIM REAPERS....

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT HAS WORKED FOR YOU AND YOUR INPUT 
thank you
Mark v.


----------



## djleye

SLICK TRICK!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVER RATT

For 20 years Iv shot the depedabl rockymtn. razors (ulltras and premiers )...The past three years Iv shot the grim reapers with unbelivable results...Thay simply blow up a turkey, and thay are devistating on deer...I was one of expandabls biggest critics, but the reapers are the real deal...A guy I work with shot the reapers two years ago and switched to the rage...He was disapointed in the rage and is going back to the reapers for this fall...I converted three guys last year to the reapers...Befor two guys shot muzzys and the other one shot NAPs...Iv shot the razortip, and the razorcuts, and prefer the razortips...Thay beefed up the razorcut, so I may give them one more shot, but the razorcut tip wasnt holding up as well...A buddy of mine made two complet passthrough shots on black bears two years ago with the reapers...Nothing but good comments from guys that have hunted with them...


----------



## Remington 7400

G5 Montec 100 gr, have yet to loose an animal with them.


----------



## huskymusky

everybody has there own personal prefrence. myself i shoot the orginal three blade muzzy's 100 grain. it is whatever you shoot the best


----------



## Plainsman

Thunderheads work for me, and I have killed over a dozen deer with them.


----------



## huntin1

Another vote for Thunderheads.

huntin1


----------



## bretts

So many people have love those slick tricks. But, I have heard from a few different people that they whistle. Broadheads are like bows, everybody has a favorite. Some broadheads work well with different setups etc.


----------



## gtbuck

I and my dad have used Wasp sst jack hammers and have good luck with them. I think you just have to find one that shoots good and leaves a big hole. The rest is up to us hunters to put it in the right spot.


----------



## TheProffesional

Montec G5's get the job done
quite easily ill b shooting them 
again this year


----------



## djleye

bretts said:


> So many people have love those slick tricks. But, I have heard from a few different people that they whistle. Broadheads are like bows, everybody has a favorite. Some broadheads work well with different setups etc.


Yep, Stops the deer right when you shoot!!!! :wink:

Actually, I have never noticed a whistle, but I guess that a train could come by at the moment when I am shooting a deer and I probably wouldn't hear it!!!  Never noticed it at the range either.


----------



## Turner

When I hunted with a compound I shot 125gr thunderheads. Now that I have gone to recurve I shoot 150gr woodsman.


----------



## bigbuck14

i love tekan broadheads. my family uses them and theyve always got the deer down when they hit the deer. so give em a try.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Spitfire 125 Pro series XP's, Carbon Express(350) Maxima arrow w/blazers and PSE X Force bow makes a pretty deadly combo for me.

I have tried almost everything in my years and this combo is the best to date for my shooting style. Even with my old (slower) bow the spitfires showed some real rib busting capability. Bottom line; you need to find what is best for your particular style and capability. Not meant as a slam but make sure it is not your style and ability that is causing poor or unsatisfactory equipment performance, it took me many years to master the limits of my ability. I started bow hunting before compounds bows were even on the horizon of technology. It has been a great ride so far!

No matter what you use "dead is dead" if you are up to the shot.

Good hunting

Bob


----------



## stickem14

Sonic 100s work great for me. The smaller cutting blades fly like field points and are deadly. Shot 4 deer with them so far and they have yet to fail me. Like someone above said though, it's personal preference. Try any of the new low profile blades and I think you'll be happy. Good luck.


----------



## usmarine0352

Rages.

LOL. I don't know. But I think I saw Babe Winkleman hunting with these on tv and he slaughtered the deer with them. Huge wound channel.

Then my barber showed me a picture of the deer he shot last week and he's holding the heart and there's a huge hole in it.

I said, what'd you use on that. He said a "Rage" arrow.

I was like, weird, I just saw that on tv the other day. He said it's awesome.

Do any of you have any experience with these arrows?

I am not a bowhunting. I wish I had the time, skill and money too, though.


----------



## 4590

Acouple of things that might be of help.

I shoot Muzzy 100's three blade. So far have killed a doe and the buck with the same arrow and broad head. My arrows are Beman ICS hunter 400.

I have not tried many others but I do know the muzzy's will bend if you practice with them or if they hit a deer or the dirt. I think the key to true flight for any broad head is that it must spin true. I bought a spin tester or what ever you call it at Cabelas for about $10. I found several of my broadheads had a slight wobble on the spinner. Those would shoot very erradic. The true ones flew perfect. I also found that they don't always get the insert in perfect either. You will not notice much difference with target points but the slightest wobble of the broad head will cause it to fly crazy. So now I test all my arrows. even ones that haven't been shot, with a new broadhead so see if they spin true. If not they go in the practice pile.


----------



## Texas Outfitter

SLICK TRICKS!


----------



## Colt

Magnus!!!!!!!


----------



## bust'em

grim reapers do the trick for me. I've tried about 20 different brands these are the best that i have tried. :beer:


----------



## bish

I too, use the 100gr Montec G5's. The thing I like is they are one piece ans will penetrate bone. Also, After you have hit a deer or the ground or a branch, whatever... they can be resharpened by just turning over on each side on a fine stone and they are ready to go again.


----------



## carp_killer

i was one of the people that said they would never shoot expandables then a relative of mine shot a coyote with a rage so i bought some and i dont think ill ever shoot another broadhead i have 2 deer with them so far and both of them had huge entry and exit holes so for me its RAGE 2 blades


----------



## Estaban

Tekan-2's do the trick for me. Devistates the hell out of deer!!!!


----------



## mossy512

This is a never ending debate. There are a ton of high qualilty, top notch, top of the line heads out there. I don't really believe there is a best Just a best for you. I shoot Muzzy 125 grain three blade for the reasons of quality, dependabilty, replaceable blades and tips, and I can set up with practice blades for target and still fly like my hunting blades. So the question of what is best becomes what is best to and for you. :beer:


----------



## mossy512

Also it's good to make sure the arrow--head alignment and selection for your set-up is correct. If your heads are out of line with you arrows you won't be happy with the performance of any head. Think of this the same as you think of your bow, go with what fits you best.


----------



## RiverRob

MAK said:


> Magnus!!!!!!!


Magnus. Without a doubt..... 100% lifetime gaurantee...send the bent, chipped, ect head in and get a new one. They will even send you goodies for sending them some cool stuff like a broadhead in a piece of bone.


----------



## bmxfire37

team fitzgerald

and a vital hunter carbon arrow

they are awsome...but 6 full arrows will run about $400


----------



## NDTerminator

No, there is no "best" broadhead.

Quality & materials have come a long way since I first loosed a broadhead back in the mid-late 60's. I've tried about every new thing that came around since then, and I've come to a few conclusions.

KISS is best. I shy away from any "trick" broadheads like mechs that have to deploy blades upon impact before they cut. Yes, I've used them and killed a deer or two with them, but I've also seen a few dismal failures. God bless ya and more power to you if you like & use them.
But IMO and experience for bowhunting, simpler is better.

If using replacable blade broadheads, the blade *MUST* lock into the ferrule in some manner. Just being held in place by the ferrule being screwed into the insert is a shed blade/lost animal disaster waiting to happen.

Quality fixed blade cut on contacts broadheads are simply tough to beat. A broadhead has but one job, penetrate and cut vital organs causing swift death by hemmorage. Nothing yet devised does this better than a broadhead such as a Magnus, Zwickey, Bear Razorhead, etc.

I personally prefer Magnus 2 blades, but also shoot Magnus (formerly Rothaar) Snuffers. For pure devastation on game, nothin' and I mean nothin', that can be shot from a bow tops a Snuffer!!!!

My choice in replacable blades broadheads is the now discontinued Wasp Hi Tech Cam Lok. I have a cache of both broadheads and blades that I replenish periodically via eBay. When they run out, I guess I'll have to see what's around, and doesn't cost $10+ a broadhead!


----------



## bmxfire37

i agree with NDT

everyone has their " go to" arrow and broad head set but they all do the same thing ....cut

the fitzgeralds and vitas were a gift to me.

i see no difference between them and the $5 arrow and the $3 broad head i bought at walmart. they both shoot the same, they both would kill. the only difference is the vita hunter is stronger, it holds blood better, and the team fitzgeralds are way sharper.

but my brother has taken a deer with an arrow set that cost him $10 no problm


----------



## Turner

Check out these German Kenetic broad heads. They are a two blade with a 1 7/8" cutting span. They are not cheap, at $100.00 for a pak of 3 really makes your arrow set up tough to loose. Read the process in makeing them, they seem like they are well made. 
The second link is some videos of them in action, take look at the "muddy pig" video, he almost missed the pig but the blade dang near gutted the pig.

http://www.german-kinetics.com/html/english.html

http://www.buffsblackwidow.com/videos.html


----------



## deerblazer93

rage, (puts em down) ,works for me :sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37

how do you almost miss a pig, but still gut it? maybe i should get some of those for my dad


----------



## mossy512

Hey, Turner, Sorry bro but I can't go $100 bucks for three heads :-? :eyeroll:


----------



## Turner

After I found out the price, I will have to agree with you. I will stick with my Wensel Woodsman broad heads, I can aford to leave a couple of those stuck in tree trunks.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Heck I'm still using bear broadheads, some of which were purchased over 20 years ago. Shoot and sharpen. I've had to replace a few now and then when bouncing them off a rock but otherwise they get the job done. Of course I'm shootiing them out of a bow that has cams that are the next generation after round wheels. Tuning is not nearly as critical as with the new super cams and it would probably be much harder to get them to shoot straight with such equipment and it's critical tollerances.


----------



## Ben Geaumont

I have shot many types and until this year had preferred the old reliable fix blade Muzzies. This year an uncle turned me onto Wensal Woodsmens and I am hooked. They do there job and can be easily resharpened. I am very pleased with their performance. Have also tried several expandable broadheads and will never put one on the end of an arrow I own again. To each their own. I vote for Wensal Woodsmens!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Snuffers all the way.

Ok even if a head is $33 a piece you only shoot once at a deer. If it does it's job it is worth it.

With snuffers you can shoot as many deer as you want with them. Shoot it, re-sharpin it and shoot another.

If you are shooting a $1200 bow spending all year scouting, thousands of dollars in clothing, bino's etc, then pay $3 for a broadhead. I think you are nuts. It is kind of like gun hunting your gun is only as good as your scope. Well in Bowhunting your bow is only as good as your arrow head combo.

There is nothing worse then wounding a monster deer. I don't even know how many peoples deer I have went out to track. ALot of them believed to have made great shots on them. Then we don't find the deer. :-?

I have watched every deer I have shot fall from my stand. Snuffers do there job. They may not fly as straight as your expandables, but who needs to shoot a deer at over 40 yards? 
Alright I'm done ranting. :lol:


----------



## arrows

how did I know you were going to say that mike?? this year I shot strikers and they did the trick. but i all honesty if you hit them in the right spot theres going to be a blood trail and they are going to die. 
I have also heard good things about the silver flames. pertneer 80 bucks a 3 pack. WOW


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

yeah but man you know how great they work. That impact on the video says it all.


----------



## arrows

yeah they work awsome ill give you that. but they are so long they dont fly well with a lot of the new faster bows. I tried um but they just would fly good with my set up maybe when i get my marquis Ill give they another go.


----------



## Blood Trail

markHOYT311 said:


> the problem of finding the broadhead that is the best and works the best and sticking with it...i have tryed MONTEC G5, THUNDERSHEADS, CRIMSON TALONS,MUZZY,AFTERSHCOK XBOWS..tell you the truth i am not happy with any of these ..works well for eveyone else does anyone sware on a broadhead?...i have not use the same broadhead more the one season....i just want to find the best broadhead and stick with it....
> maybe this 2007 season i am going to try GRIM REAPERS....
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME WHAT HAS WORKED FOR YOU AND YOUR INPUT
> thank you
> Mark v.


GRIM Reapers! Go to youtube and do a search. Awesome BHS!


----------



## bowhuntert

Snuffer 125 grain screw-ins. Shot a doe last season, head on at twenty yards, arrow came out and berried in a tree. The doe went 3 feet and piled up. Also got the head back, with some digging. Will use it again. Nothing flies better out of my recurve or compound. Try them you'll never go back.


----------



## panman

First off,if your not happy with any of the heads you have mentioned then i believe that something is wrong with your setup,or,your form,or both.Im not trying to be a smart butt  .Most of the heads you mentioned are used by a LOT of archers, and do their job, season after season,deer, after deer :wink: .
Like has been stated,check your heads by spinning them,a bent head,even a little,will NOT fly to point of aim :eyeroll: .Have you tuned your bow?,paper tuned or back tuned?.Do you have fletch clearence?,is yourFOC correct for your set up/,your arrows spined correct for your bow?.A LOT of reasons for not being satified with arrow flite.Those were just the start.We need to know more information :wink: . pan.


----------

